# Harness suggestions



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My dog Emma has had leash/collar issues since I adopted her, she would completely go into a panic when I first got her. We have come a long way since then, and for walking/trips to pet stores I use two leashes, one attached to her collar and another to her harness because she isn't as fearful with the harness pressure. This is the harness I have though, I bought it ages ago to use with a foster dog Size Right Harness

This harness still puts some pressure on her neck, I would like an inexpensive harness that preferably doesn't put ANY pressure on the neck or upper chest. Where I am right now is not fenced, I usually take the dogs out off lead but Emma is in heat right now so I put in a tie out as a precaution. She is never left outside unattended, but she doesn't listen to my boyfriend as well as me and I don't want her trying to wander from hormones! I attach the tie out to her harness, but she is still pretty fearful. She will follow me around, I have a hard time getting her to move around though for food or toys and she doesn't want to pee while on the tie out. We've been working on it for a couple days now and she is getting better, if she doesn't pee outside she goes straight into the bedroom because she has peed inside soaking the undergarment, pad, and carpet underneath quite a few times. She won't pee inside the bedroom. 

If the cable pulls even slightly she stops and stands still, like if Tessa steps on it or it catches on something for a second. So I'd like a harness that she would be MORE likely to pull in, that would be very comfortable and help give her confidence. The problem is mostly with her neck area, I'm not sure what someone did to cause it.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Try this:
SENSE-ation Dog Harness, Dog Training Equipment | Softouch Concepts, Inc.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What about a harness that has a larger chest portion, rather than straps? Like a Puppia?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

DonP, I want a harness she will WANT to pull in, the sense-ation is made to help stop pulling. 

Lies, I was looking at some harnesses online that had a mesh chest piece and I like that idea but the one you have goes too far up. I want to avoid the upper chest and neck area.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe something like the Chokefree harness? It is marketed as putting NO pressure on the neck:
Ultra Easy ChokeFree & PawRider Pet Seatbelt Adapter (USA)

This is also similar, the Buddy Belt: 
Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.)


Another possibility is a Y-front harness. The Y-front means the front of the harness sit on the dog's breastbone, rather than the neck. Ruffwear harnesses have that type of shape. I'm not sure about the other ones, but the Ruffwear harness I have has an adjustable strap down the chest, so if you wanted to be sure the harness did not ride up you could adjust that strap shorter to keep the harness lower on the chest (if that makes sense?) 

Some Y-front style harnesses:
Ruff Wear Dog Harnesses
Alpine Outfitters - Phone/Fax: 1-360-659-3800 - We fit your dog sled equipment needs.
Luxury handcrafted leather dog harness - H7


Y-front types:






















This is the Chokefree harness:












This is the Buddy Belt:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oooh I like the choke free and buddy belt. I should have thought of the buddy belt, my best friend uses those for her chihuahuas. They are pricey though if I'm remembering correctly, so I'll have to check that out with the choke free ones.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure this would work, but I have this harness ComfortFlex Sport Harness | Flyball Harness | Agility Harness | Abel Pet Supply

for Masi, I love it, it's lightweight and also glows in the dark)

I didn't get it from the above link, but a vendor and paid 20 bucks for it.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I really like the comfortflex.

I use their martingale collars for duke and if I needed a harness, I would use their harnesses.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

the comfortflex still puts pressure on the upper chest/neck area unfortunately.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Lin said:


> DonP, I want a harness she will WANT to pull in, the sense-ation is made to help stop pulling.
> 
> Lies, I was looking at some harnesses online that had a mesh chest piece and I like that idea but the one you have goes too far up. I want to avoid the upper chest and neck area.


 
OK, you WANT her to pull but if she does, won't the harness have to put pressure on her somewhere? If not the neck or chest - where?
Don


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The back, girth, lower chest area is fine. She is most reactive about the upper chest and neck area. The sense-ation harness is a front connect harness that turns the dog when it pulls to re-direct so that they don't want to pull. 

I just need a harness that is affordable and doesn't put pressure on the neck/upper chest to attach the tie out to for while she is in heat right now.


----------

